# Home check help needed in Warwickshire CV34



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can anyone help to do a home check for a Persian x BSH in Warwickshire CV34?

It needs to be done either today Friday 4th nov after 3pm or tomorrow Saturday 5th Nov after 3pm.

if you can help please email me at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link
View topic - Home check needed in Warwickshire CV34 • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is sorted and will go ahead tomorrow


----------

